# Rosemary Beach area 05/21/17



## robert jones (Oct 25, 2016)

Im headed down to the Rosemary beach area on 5/21 of this year.

I've fished Apalachicola many times, but don't know this area too well. Any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

If you want a guide, stop into Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor. They use Shallow Water Expeditions Guide service. There is plenty of back country fishing near there. Point Washington and West Bay. But you will need a boat or kayak. As far as Rosemary goes, it is right on the gulf. Depending on the time of the year, you can fish right off the beach for pompano or Spanish. When are you going to be here and what kind of fishing do you do?


----------



## robert jones (Oct 25, 2016)

Padre said:


> If you want a guide, stop into Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor. They use Shallow Water Expeditions Guide service. There is plenty of back country fishing near there. Point Washington and West Bay. But you will need a boat or kayak. As far as Rosemary goes, it is right on the gulf. Depending on the time of the year, you can fish right off the beach for pompano or Spanish. When are you going to be here and what kind of fishing do you do?




Thank you for the reply!

The trip is 05/21/17

I will have a boat; a small 16' Key West. It's enough to fish back country and out in front of the beach, but things will have to be very smooth for me to safely go more than, say, a mile off.

I will want to fish for reds, bulls and puppies, tarpon if possible, and anything else that's accessible. I will honestly decide what I'm after based on the opportunity. Do you know of a service that sells reliable GPS coordinates or spots that may help with some local knowledge when at a new location?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

The 16' Key West will be hard to fish in the gulf unless you go ahead and launch it in Panama City or Destin as you won't be able to launch it off the beach. If you did launch in PCB or Destin, I would not want to ride all the way to Rosemary as you would be a good 20 miles away from the inlet, so if weather kicked up, you would have a long ride back. You could however, fish around the inlet. If I were you, I would fish in the back bay around Pt. Washington and the Choctawhatchee River. There is a great new (free) ramp and park under the new bridge of the 331 causeway. If you fish around the causeway, there are lots of big bulls, black drum and sheepshead around the causeway. Dropping down live bait around the pilings on a Carolina Rig. Plus from there you can fish around the mouth of the river, etc. If you decide to fish the gulf, stop into Half-Hitch tackle, either in Panama City Beach or Destin and they can give you numbers of public reefs.


----------



## robert jones (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you so much!

This is great and hugely helpful.


----------

